# Tracks vs Tires



## dart38 (Jul 14, 2010)

Will a wheeled snow blower make it up steps without a ramp. I have a small track machine that goes up and down steps with ease. I'm looking to replace it with a larger machine and have been considering a wheel machine. I do need to traverse a number of sets of steps to get to the work. I have no experiance with the wheeled snowblowers. I have always bought track machines. too old to carry it up and don't like to have help.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower saga*

A wheeled blower will be more difficult to

use moving up and down steps even if the rise

is low and the run is long due to the snow blowers

geometry, and low area of traction available being

the 2-3 square inches of total tire surface in contact

with the ground and any ice build up.:waving:


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Most of the snowblowers i've had would make it up steps, they just had to go up them backwards. I only had trouble with one, an old ariens I had. The back of the blower would catch. The rest went up fine.


----------

